# PROBLEM WITH MOVING BABIES



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

i moved them into the tank from the cage, and i put the mother in a bucket so she couldn't see me move them, i transfered them very carefully and put the mom in the tank with the babies and she wont go in the house with them.
i put everything that was in the cage, including the beeding, but she's running around the cage and getting on top of the house where the babies are and standing on her hind feet like she wants out.
should i put them back in the cage?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

My girl Zoey did the same thing. We was just checking everything out and making sure her smell is everywhere. Don't worry about it. In all honesty, moving them again may stress her out much much more.


----------



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

its been almost an hour and a half since i left the room and shut off the light, but when i go in there shes still on top of the house. should i check the babies to see if their ok? should i take the house out (if so, she'll have no cover)? how often do babies need to eat?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

About every two hours. What I used to do was when I was finished handling the babies, I would put them back in the tank then shoo mum into the house.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

This is normal behaviour, don't worry


----------

